# DogTagArt.com



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i came across this site and thought it was pretty cool that you can put your own images on the tag. they have some really funny pre-made designs too.

Custom Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags for Dogs, and Personalized Dog Identification Printed with User and Artist Submitted Designs | Dog Tag Art


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool. Thx for sharing.

Found two I actually like - Lady Allison ID Tag for Dogs | Dog Tag Art

http://www.dogtagart.com/pet-tags/ipood-pet-id-tag


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

yanno, i was looking for ID tags and i foudn alot of really cute handmade ones on Etsy! i was suprised. lol. i like these ones too. tfs!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

do you have the links to the ones on etsy that you saw?

nvm: i'm retarded  never used that site and i just found the category...haha


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

lol no worries. i love the look of the hand stamped metal.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i do too. they're pretty cheap on there. good find! i saw some of those styles on another site before but they were like $30-40!! ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## trmpupr (Apr 22, 2020)

The safety of your pet is very important. I'd be sorry if my pet got lost.


----------

